# Installation problem of FreeBSD software port



## Mizuki2o15 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi at all,

i'I have a problem with an installation of this software port:

wWhat can iI do or how iI can see which part of the system behind, that the package can installedwithout errors? iIn this error it gives me no notices what iI can do.


```
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
```

tThat iI have done too and the installation failed with the same errors (without this notice).

fFollowing error code:

```
===>  Building for gcc5-5.3.0
echo stage3 > stage_final
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build'
rm -f stage_current
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/intl'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/intl'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libiberty'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/build-i386-portbld-freebsd9.2/libiberty'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libiberty/testsuite'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libiberty/testsuite'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libbacktrace'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libiberty'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libdecnumber'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libdecnumber'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/build-i386-portbld-freebsd9.2/libiberty/testsuite'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/build-i386-portbld-freebsd9.2/libiberty/testsuite'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/build-i386-portbld-freebsd9.2/libiberty'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libbacktrace'
true  DO=all multi-do # gmake
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libbacktrace'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libbacktrace'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/lto-plugin'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/build-i386-portbld-freebsd9.2/fixincludes'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/build-i386-portbld-freebsd9.2/fixincludes'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/lto-plugin'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/lto-plugin'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/lto-plugin'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/build-i386-portbld-freebsd9.2/libcpp'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/build-i386-portbld-freebsd9.2/libcpp'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libcpp'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/libcpp'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/gcc'
c++ -c  -g -DIN_GCC  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wmissing-format-attribute -Woverloaded-virtual -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/build -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../include  -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../libcpp/include -I/usr/local/include \
   -o build/genpreds.o .././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/genpreds.c
build/gengenrtl > tmp-genrtl.h
c++ -c  -g -DIN_GCC  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wmissing-format-attribute -Woverloaded-virtual -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/build -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../include  -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../libcpp/include -I/usr/local/include \
   -o build/read-rtl.o .././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/read-rtl.c
c++ -c  -g -DIN_GCC  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wmissing-format-attribute -Woverloaded-virtual -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/build -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../include  -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../libcpp/include -I/usr/local/include \
   -o build/gensupport.o .././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/gensupport.c
c++ -c  -g -DIN_GCC  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wmissing-format-attribute -Woverloaded-virtual -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/build -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../include  -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../libcpp/include -I/usr/local/include \
   -o build/print-rtl.o .././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/print-rtl.c
/bin/sh .././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-genrtl.h genrtl.h
echo timestamp > s-genrtl-h
c++ -c  -g -DIN_GCC  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wmissing-format-attribute -Woverloaded-virtual -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/build -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../include  -I.././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/../libcpp/include -I/usr/local/include \
   -o build/genflags.o .././../gcc-5.3.0/gcc/genflags.c
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build/gcc'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc5/work/build'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc5.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc5.
```


----------



## chrbr (Jan 31, 2016)

Just for information, my test build on amd64 FreeBSD-10.2 was ok. As far as I know version FreeBSD-9.2 is no more supported. It might be worth and helpful to update if possible.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2016)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## kpa (Feb 1, 2016)

There is no real error visible in that log, disk full maybe?


----------

